# Sirius, Sat Radio Take Step Ahead in Canada



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sirius will get its chance to convince Canadian regulators that they need satellite radio service throughout their northern country.

Partners CBC/Radio-Canada, Standard Radio and Sirius said Friday the Canadian Radio-Television Commission will launch public consultations on satellite radio service in Canada, and will hold a public hearing on the matter in November. The partners have filed an application proposing a new Canadian-controlled company that will offer Canadian subscribers 100 digital audio channels, including commercial-free music channels as well as news and sports programming.

Among the channels will be Canadian content from CBC/Radio-Canada and Standard Radio. The CBC/Radio-Canada offering will include two new music channels (one English, one French) featuring a mix of new Canadian music and emerging artists, live concerts, studio sessions, stories and sounds from across Canada.

If licensed by the CRTC, the new subscription-based service will immediately be available to Canadians, Sirius said. Four CBC/Radio-Canada services also will be added to the Sirius lineup in the United States.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

Hopefully HOCKEY NIGHT in CANADA will be on Sirius


----------



## RoadRunner (Jun 17, 2004)

urnote96 said:


> Hopefully HOCKEY NIGHT in CANADA will be on Sirius


You know that Sirius already carries up to 40 NHL games every week during the season, right? Now they usually carry one of the teams local feed, rather that a CBC network feed, so that might not address your particular concern...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm curious, will this new service aimed at Canada be using the same bandwidth as the US service, just adding stations. If yes them I'm a bit concerned that the quality of the streams will lessen as they add more streams into the finite resource.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

urnote96 said:


> Hopefully HOCKEY NIGHT in CANADA will be on Sirius


Hockey Night in Canada is a Television program, NOT radio. So, you're not gonna get the chance to hear Don Cherry make his latest racist/sexist/nationalist comments.


----------

